
Ask HN: What are some email providers more people should know about? - mahathu
I&#x27;m looking to create a new e-mail address for various reasons. Posteo and Protonmail were my favorites, but none of the variations of firstname.lastname@provider were available for me. What are some other email providers, paid or free, that provide a reliable service and ideally have a short domain?
======
mimixco
Wouldn't it be best to have your own domain and use ProtonMail to deal with
the mail? That way, your address is portable and you have far more flexibility
(catch all addresses, custom security, etc.) Domains are cheap.

------
mattbillenstein
I run my own using [https://mailinabox.email/](https://mailinabox.email/) \-
not everyone's cup of tea.

------
varbhat
I am using

[https://www.autistici.org/](https://www.autistici.org/)

It is very good email provider.

